# Lola's Head Boney Knob



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Lola's head is not smooth. She has a boney knob on the top of her head. A neighbor has a miniature and she felt her head and said "that is weird". She has had it since we got her and we all laugh about it, but I am wondering what the heck it is. Any thoughts?


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Perfectly normal in Spoos and some other dog breeds.

Some folks call it their "smart bump". 

Occipital ridge I believe is the technical term. Someone else could correct me if that is in error.

I affectionately call Iris my "pointyheaded little child". :angel2:

Thank goodness for topknots which hide the pointy head.

Rest easy, it's normal.

Viking Queen


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know, I was scared the first time that I patted a Spoo on the head - all of my toys have had smooth, round skulls!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I did a quick search and saggital crest came up. But I like smart bump. There is a good wiki page on it with a photo. According to wiki, the crest at the top of the head indicates exceptionally strong jaw muscles and is common in many mammals (esp carnivores) as that is where the temporal muscles attach.

Chanter's ridge is huge and when I discovered it I was very alarmed thought his head was cracked! But someone posted the same observation here on PF and much to my relief other spoos had the same thing. Whew!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. It is like a weapon! We will also go with "smart bump".


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Both my standards have that sharp ridge. It disconcerted me at first, too, but I found the same explanation RunChanter did, and when Blue and Jazz are working on big, bony turkey necks, it's easy to believe.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Yup... I love Piper's boney ridge.

pr


----------



## BeBe67 (May 13, 2015)

Not to worry. Our Doberman has one too. But no top knot to cover it. She is a "knot head" but we love her anyway. LOL


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've told people at the dog park that Poodles descended from Klingons.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

West U said:


> Thanks for all the info. It is like a weapon! We will also go with "smart bump".


Weapon, indeed! Iris and I collided one night while I was getting back in bed. She jumped up from the other side. Her bony head smashed into my NOSE! Instant broken nose, much bleeding and writhing around on the bed. Everything went black for a bit and she was soooo worried about her Mommy. I must say, the black and yellow eyes and nose were a conversation starter for a while!

I forgave her....

VQ


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Does anyone know if little spoo puppies have that ridge when they are born/very young? I don't recall the ridge when Chanter was a puppy.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

RunChanter said:


> Does anyone know if little spoo puppies have that ridge when they are born/very young? I don't recall the ridge when Chanter was a puppy.


There's many adult Poodles who have a smooth skull. The little brown guy below, Spud, was one. No ridge on him at all.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

RunChanter said:


> Does anyone know if little spoo puppies have that ridge when they are born/very young? I don't recall the ridge when Chanter was a puppy.


They are flat headed as pups and generally develop this ridge, if it is going to develop, as their skull and jaw and muscle attachments mature.

I have a friend whose Spoo puppy had tooth issues, one was piercing the roof of his mouth and he ate on only one side of his mouth for months. His ridge was developing in a lopsided manner. When he got his tooth problem fixed they did therapy to get him to eat on both sides and by the time he was 1 yr old his uneven skull had evened out and his ridge was no longer lopsided.

My Iris had a really flat skull as a pup and she has a very prominent ridge as an adult. 

VQ


----------

